# How do you qualify for the AQHA world show?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not a big time shower, but I do enjoy barrels and poles. And the thought occurred to me when I was reading the lastest Barrel Horse News article about the AQHA world show and the newly crowned barrel racing champions. 

I tried finding the qualification requirements on the AQHA website, but I probably wasn't looking in the right place.

I did find one page that gave point requirements for the 2012 AQHA Bank of America world show. It listed barrels as needing 7 points and poles as needing 5 points (I think it said). 

I am assuming the number of points you earn is based on how many people are entered in a show. How does the point system work at a show?

Do you have to qualify for a regional show before making it to the World show?

Just curious on how the process works! It might be neat someday to try to qualify.


----------



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

here is the link to find the handbook for the 2013 qualifying points! 
AQHA World Championship Show: Competitor Resources


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link, but how do you EARN the points?

As I asked above, I assume you get X number of points based on how many people are entered in a class at an AQHA show? How does that point system work?


----------



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

you have to show at an aqha approved show to earn points


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

cutter13 said:


> you have to show at an aqha approved show to earn points


Obviously, yes. 

But I'll ask once again: What determines how many points you earn if you place in a class or win a class?

Is it based on the number of competitors? If so, how does that system work?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

beau159 said:


> Thanks for the link, but how do you EARN the points?
> 
> As I asked above, I assume you get X number of points based on how many people are entered in a class at an AQHA show? How does that point system work?


Someone I am sure can explain better than me and correct me if I am wrong,

But yes the points given are based on how many entries in the class. Also this is where double and sometimes even triple judged shows are great. It is like going to two or three shows without the added travel. You have the chance to earn points from each judge for your class 
You need to check to see how many points are required to qualify for worlds and by what date.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

beau159 said:


> Obviously, yes.
> 
> But I'll ask once again: What determines how many points you earn if you place in a class or win a class?
> 
> Is it based on the number of competitors? If so, how does that system work?


I think if you download the handbook, it has the breakdown the # of entries vs. Points awarded. I will see if I can find it......


----------



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

all of that information is in that link, you have to click on the Qualifying Handbook and it will come up with all the rules and regulations page 9 shows the rules for earning the points, the other handbook right underneath listed Qualifying Points for the 2013 AQHA World Championship Show that one tells you how many points you have to earn for each class in every division. hope this can help!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you! That is helpful.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AQHA Handbook

Points chart


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a set chart that determines the points, and it has to be a legit AQHA show for them to count and be recorded. 

This is the chart from 2012, so not sure if it's changed. This is the one listed in the rule book as well I believe and is used for most events unless otherwise noted at the event. I linked it for you! When I tried to copy it, it went crazy. Sorry! 

http://www.showhorsepromotions.com/points.htm#AQHA Point


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It's in the handbook...

AQHA Handbook


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> AQHA Handbook
> 
> Points chart


 
*Exactly* what I was trying to find. THanks!!!


----------

